# Pipe rack attachments? (trucks only)



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

So in years past my co-worker always made hangers for his garden hoses and extension cords making sort of an S shaped hook out of old scrap copper parts.

It worked pretty well but the boss didn't like it because it scraped all the paint off of the racks pretty fast. I can sort of agree with that, but today I came across these X clamps that are made for tubular jeep bumpers so you can mount lights or other jeep-ish bullsh%# to them.

I thought those might work pretty cool for making stationary hangers on the pipe rack.

Anybody use something similar? Everyone probably is driving a van but me. :vs_laugh:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

how about a picture or link..no clue what your talkin about..


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

You say you are not working out of a van, I take it you are working out of a pickup with a rack...
A company I worked for Some years ago I worked out of a pickup with a rack that had a setup similar to this- it had hooks that were just made out of metal bolted on various places for cords, etc.


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

These were some hooks I had made for the back of my van. Made them out of 1" x 1/2" steel, had them bent at a shop where they had a big brake. Then I drilled holes and bolted them in.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Ive welded up brackets of all kinds for hanging tools and stuff, along with brackets for mounting and securing plumbing pipes and equipment..


----------

